# 10.2.8 Released! Yea!



## ScottW (Sep 22, 2003)

Finally.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 22, 2003)

damn scott
u got me on that one.
i was just about to post it

whats new ?
im in panther now.i cant see.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 22, 2003)

Mac OS X 10.2.8 released
 September 22 - 17:10 EDT   Apple today released Mac OS X 10.2.8, which delivers enhanced functionality and improved reliability for the following applications, services and technologies: Audio, Bluetooth, Classic compatibility, Finder, Graphics, LDAP, Power Management, Safari, and FireWire and USB device compatibility. The update also provides updated security services and includes the latest Security Updates, according to Apple. The update is available via the Mac OS X Software Update preference pane.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 22, 2003)

Hope my Safari issues get fixed.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 22, 2003)

The 10.2.8 Update delivers enhanced functionality and improved reliability for the following applications, services and technologies: Audio, Bluetooth, Classic compatibility, Finder, Graphics, LDAP, Power Management, Safari, and FireWire and USB device compatibility.

The update also provides updated security services and includes the latest Security Updates.

For detailed information on this Update, please visit this website:

http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n25524

Wow you beat me too it
CRAPFA... *realizes site founder CT*
*runs*


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 22, 2003)

oh no...
My PB's battery died while it was updating... and the update stopped
oh no... is my system gonna die now?


----------



## bobw (Sep 22, 2003)

No, it'll blow up before it actually dies.


----------



## bobw (Sep 22, 2003)

Downloading on my PB now.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 22, 2003)

I hope Safari fixes Squrriel mail issue with the mail accounts. Everytime I send email, it crashes, thus I am stuck with IE and its slow for that purpose.


----------



## bobw (Sep 22, 2003)

I never have any problems with Safari, I use Eudora.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 22, 2003)

So it's fine?
Im really scared...


----------



## bobw (Sep 22, 2003)

Don't know if it's fine yet, still downloading. Seems stalled, must be a lot of people downloading it.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe Scott posted this one before anyone else!    He never seems to be around.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 22, 2003)

See guys, I never cease to amaze you.


----------



## bobw (Sep 22, 2003)

Install stopped, telling me to go to Update Menu and download checked updates to desktop.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Sep 22, 2003)

UNIX X11,
Is it still starting up? If so, can you still download it from Software Update?


----------



## twister (Sep 22, 2003)

Safari 85.5?? What's new?


----------



## fryke (Sep 22, 2003)

"See? I've told you so..." said Fryke.

Now, that this is the last Jaguar update, has anybody found some bugs already?


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 22, 2003)

THAT'S what I'm afraid of... if it won't start up... and I have too many.. uhh... sacred files on here... MUSIC HEAVEN!
God... ugh i feel sick...


----------



## Shotokan (Sep 22, 2003)

NO G5 UPDATE

10.2.8 does not work on G5's.  That's a bummer. Hopefully they will release a G5 update soon.  Not that I have anything to complain about. ;-)


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *"See? I've told you so..." said Fryke.
> 
> Now, that this is the last Jaguar update, has anybody found some bugs already? *


 yep, theres a bug
it dosent install right on powerbooks and worries the owner...


----------



## bobw (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok, wouldn't download through software update on my PowerBook, kept telling me to download to disk, and it wouldn't do that. Downloaded to disk on my desktop and drug over to PowerBook and installed.

Safari 1.0 (v85.5)

Everything seems to be working ok.


----------



## Koelling (Sep 22, 2003)

Anyone know if this fixes the remote login (ssh) security bug that was announced earlier this week? I've kept it off since it was announced since my linux room mates would love to exploit my precious mac


----------



## fryke (Sep 22, 2003)

Download and install on my iBook went fine. I've chosen to download to the Desktop from the beginning. Haven't done much with it, though, just to keep my Jaguar up to date. Back to Panther. ;-)


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 22, 2003)

It's ok how


----------



## twister (Sep 22, 2003)

mine lost icons for jpgs and loops and zips and stuff like that on the desktop.  weird with no icons.  I've installed, with the same results on a G4 400 Tower and G4 667 Powerbook


----------



## edX (Sep 22, 2003)

no icon loss here. seems to fix the problem with one of my external firewire drives normally not mounting - as per the detailed descriptions on the apple site. (except i never got that error message they describe) all this time i thought it was the drive. all you bluetooth users should love this one as bluetooth enhancements seem to be the majority of this update.


----------



## My Arrows Aim (Sep 22, 2003)

Can anyone verify if their Flash plugin was updated to v.7? Someone mentioned it in another forum.. The easiest way to check is go to macromedia.com and see if it tells you to upgrade. This would only apply to those that didn't already upgrade their player....

Thanks.


----------



## Trip (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey now! I'm back here on 10.2.4! I havn't updated because my friend updated to 10.2.6 and my CD burner wouldn't work under it. I let him borrow my burner so he could backup some HD space. But when I use the CD burner under 10.2.4 it runs perfectly! Anybody know if 10.2.8 will run it?

It's a Iomega Predator.


----------



## twister (Sep 22, 2003)

i had a flash downgrade to 6 but i don't know if that's from .8 or from when in installed the dreamweaver 04 trial


----------



## ScottW (Sep 22, 2003)

The update seem flawless so far for me. My issues with webmail is fixed, I can now send email without Safari crashing.

YEA.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 22, 2003)

I looked right over this and posted a thread, not sure how i missed this one, damn Notice. Go crawl under my desk for a few.

Install went smooth, took well over a minute from the chime to boot up, way longer than normal.


----------



## Stridder44 (Sep 22, 2003)

For the Flash player thing, just go into Safari, then to Help => Installed Plug-ins. It should bring up a new window showing all the plug ins, scroll down to the bottem and look at the shockwave/flash player (it should say what version somewhere....just look for numbers). 

I installed 10.2.8, and everything seems fine. No problems, alls good.


----------



## My Arrows Aim (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm interested to know if 10.2.8 updates everyone's flash player to 7...   If you know for a fact you had v.6 or older before the update and now have v.7 please post. It's interesting that Apple is distributing a flash player update. I bet it's because there are improvements specifically related to Safari, not to mention the supposed 200% speed increase for the Mac player runtime.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 23, 2003)

well the new Flash player finally has one bug out, that sticking finger cursor is no more. I can't confirm about it coming with 10.2.8, cause i had it when it first came out.


----------



## BoneFill (Sep 23, 2003)

anyone else have an "async httpmail" in mail.app or is my imagination... if yes, it works the same way as httpmail plugin/bundle?


----------



## gigapet (Sep 23, 2003)

Since I installed the update my lcd screen on mt imac seems to have gone 'all grainy'. Odd huh?


----------



## dozonoff (Sep 23, 2003)

updated and lost all network services, incl. printer. very distressing. anybody else have that problem? can't seem to fix.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 23, 2003)

I _do not_ have the .7 flash plugin, it's still Shockwave Flash 6.0 r79 which is what it was before the upgrade.

I found out not to try making the new Dock transparent.  That was a pain.


----------



## Monteux (Sep 23, 2003)

I have also lost all network services. HELP!


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2003)

it ruined my dock, no more transparencies etc


----------



## uoba (Sep 23, 2003)

Only problem I've had is that it seemed to have destroyed my Firewalk X daemon (therefore allowing my lovely Mac to be open to one and all for the past 12hrs!!!) 

Don't even bother, I've closed it again!


----------



## mfsri (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *it ruined my dock, no more transparencies etc  *




Same here...


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 23, 2003)

No problems with 10.2.8... On the contrary:
Safari no longer crashes for me! I could crash the damn thing in 5 mins without doing anything special!  But now, no matter how hard I try to crash it, nothing! 

As for the transparencies in Dock, I'm using ClearDock with APE and no problems with that too!

Also, in System Preferences Keyboard and Mouse are one pane like in Panther and it clearly has a Bluetooth tab too! 

I will post a pic of my 10.2.8 setup running on a PowerMac G4/933 shortly...

*EDIT*
Here it is:
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/10.2.8.jpg


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

ive had no problems so far, but intial start up was slow, ive also found it to be a little snappier with the graphics such as minimizing....etc, maybe its just me

i have clear dock in as well and have had no problems


----------



## chemistry_geek (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm still running 10.2.6 and use Apple's Beta X11 environment and OpenOffice from OpenOffice.Org.  Has anyone installed10.2.8 without loss of X11 and OpenOffice?  I *REALLY NEED* OpenOffice to work and not go down.  I'm not kidding, I absolutely must have OpenOffice to work without patches, etc...  Anyone?


----------



## twister (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *I do not have the .7 flash plugin, it's still Shockwave Flash 6.0 r79 which is what it was before the upgrade.
> *



Yes.  If you had 7 installed, the update would revert you down to 6.  Minor but stupid detail.


----------



## Jake Peters (Sep 23, 2003)

I lost my access to the Internet/local network through my ethernet port. I rebooted in OS 9 and the access was ok. I don't know what the Mac OS 10.2.8 update did, but I really need a solution soon. -- I'm sending this email from another machine.


----------



## bobw (Sep 23, 2003)

The solution is to revert the AppleGMACEthernet.kext from the new version (1.3.0) to the 10.2.6 version (1.2.4) and reboot. This file is located in System/Library/Extensions. You can pull this file from an older Mac OS X system that has not yet been updated, then replace it by booting into Mac OS 9 and overwriting the old file (which you should back up, just in case).

You can download the file needed HERE if you need it.


----------



## macavenger (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *I'm still running 10.2.6 and use Apple's Beta X11 environment and OpenOffice from OpenOffice.Org.  Has anyone installed10.2.8 without loss of X11 and OpenOffice?  I *REALLY NEED* OpenOffice to work and not go down.  I'm not kidding, I absolutely must have OpenOffice to work without patches, etc...  Anyone? *



Well, I did a clean reinstall of my entire system (just because its been a while) before upgrading to 10.2.8, but after I reinstalled X11, it and OpenOffice.org worked fine. If you just update to 10.2.8 without wiping the system, you shouldn't even need to reinstall X11, but if for some reason it doesn't work, a reinstall should fix it.


----------



## Jake Peters (Sep 23, 2003)

I renamed the AppleGMACEthernet.kext folder and removed it from System/Library/Extensions and replaced as suggested with one from another machine and I seem to be back on line. THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## RyanLang (Sep 23, 2003)

Software update isn't showing 10.2.8 for me...weird since there's been all these problems for you guys.


----------



## KKBFiredancer (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyanLang _
> *Software update isn't showing 10.2.8 for me...weird since there's been all these problems for you guys. *




I think its been taken down because of all the reported issues.  Ive been doing research on it here at my ITS job, and this is what im seeing.  I cant get any of my systems here to pull the update down.


----------



## bobw (Sep 23, 2003)

Apple removed 10.2.8. Must be a lot of problems/complaints.
I have it on both a Powerbook and desktop and have no problems so far.


----------



## edX (Sep 23, 2003)

yea, i'm glad i got it since it seems to have fixed an issue for me with no bad things yet. i would guess that apple will fix it and rerelease soon though.


----------



## iMan (Sep 23, 2003)

I downloaded it last night and wanted to download the standalone installer but it's been pulled as you guys have said. Wonder if Apple will release an update for us who already have installed it? I haven't had any problems and I've installed it on my Lombard powerbook and my wife's iBook 800mhz
Someone mentioned that their display on an iMac went grainy that's because you display is set on thousand colors, happened to my Lombard as well after the update, not the first time either. Wonder why that happens

Viktor


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 23, 2003)

if you want it email me or IM me... links to my IM adresses and email are in the profile.
that goes for anyone. i got both of the installers


----------



## jhawk28 (Sep 23, 2003)

I installed it and do not seem to be having any problems related to it. I just had the motherboard replaced (video card went bad) ((iBook 800 Combo)) and I am having problems with not turning on from sleep and also issues of keys being pressed when I am not touching anything. Such as the back button is Safari or saving a message while typing in Mail.app

Joshua


----------



## Ricky (Sep 23, 2003)

Good thing they removed it.  My brother said that OmniGraffle gave him problems as well under 10.2.8.


----------



## a-bort (Sep 23, 2003)

pfiew...
I'm happy I updated today before they took it offline! 
I installed 10.2.8 on my PB Al 867mhz without any problem. Since then Safari runs at double speed!! I think this has to do with the included update on graphics.

Indeed the 10.2.8 mouse/trakpad/keyboard/bluetooth(mouse&keyboard) pannel is alike the same panel of 10.3.


----------



## twister (Sep 23, 2003)

it's still on the macosx page but not available for download.


----------



## twister (Sep 23, 2003)

ok not anymore.  they removed the banner.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 23, 2003)

hmm, I'm up and running since the install, no problems yet and i have been pushing the system hard with work. I have PS, Flash, had GoLive open, Word was also open, the norm of Entourage, Safari, AIM, preview are running as always. So if there are problems, they haven't hit me yet.

I even made a special desktop as 10.3 draws closer. 
http://www.urbansory.com/myDesktop.jpg

This is a downloadable version, although not the custom image i use on my G4
http://www.urbansory.com/vida.jpg


----------



## NMSantos (Sep 23, 2003)

*And now it appears that Apple has pulled 10.2.8 because it is too buggy!*


----------



## Stridder44 (Sep 23, 2003)

Im doing fine on my 17 inch iMac....no problems...but i hope they put a fix out for potential problems...


----------



## waiting_for_OSX (Sep 24, 2003)

bobw wrote:
Apple removed 10.2.8. Must be a lot of problems/complaints.  

twister wrote:
it's still on the macosx page but not available for download.

twister wrote:
ok not anymore.  they removed the banner.

Summary:
Watching Apple is like watching "The Keystone Cops".


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Well would you rather they release a buggy update now, or work the bugs out and release it a little later?


----------



## Jason (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Urbansory _
> *hmm, I'm up and running since the install, no problems yet and i have been pushing the system hard with work. I have PS, Flash, had GoLive open, Word was also open, the norm of Entourage, Safari, AIM, preview are running as always. So if there are problems, they haven't hit me yet.
> 
> I even made a special desktop as 10.3 draws closer.
> ...



i think she got the wrong size skirt there 

i have 10.2.8 installed as well, havent had any probs yet, unless it was the culprit of messing my ipod up

what probs are the most typical so far?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 24, 2003)

Yep, removed ...

From MacNN today: 

Apple pulls Mac OS X 10.2.8 update 
 Apple has quietly removed both client and server versions of the Mac OS X 10.2.8 update from its servers (including all links to the downloads and Knowledge Base documents). Earlier today, we noted several problems with the OS update and several MacNN readers report the update is no longer available from the Software Update Preferences Pane in OS X or Apple's website. (Prosoft is offering MacNN readers who have experienced difficulty with the Mac OS X 10.2.8 update a 25% discount on its Data Rescue suite using promotional code '1028'.)


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 24, 2003)

You know what is really scary about this. My system hasn't ran this good in a LONG time. 

While i was thinking of a response to the "short skirt," I noticed something very odd with Safari. You know the spinning thing in a tab that lets you know a page is loading... it was blinking , as if one of the animations of the movement was a all black square.

Hmmm, I guess her skirt is a bit short, but she is a beautiful woman, and it is far from distasteful and disrespectful. But you gotta love the Indians logo i added, lol, she is part of Cleveland now.


----------



## uoba (Sep 24, 2003)

Yay! just noticed that Safari no longer shows really bad small pixelated type when the type is small (always happened on this site as well)... now all is good (and my ethernet is still working!  )


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 24, 2003)

Two days so far and still no sign of problems, and after another long day of pounding away at apps such as PS, AE, Flash and Word.


----------



## Reality (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey if you guys could fill me in because I'm totally clueless and was just reading this. Did update # 7 already happen? I havn't seen it on my Software Update.


----------



## edX (Sep 24, 2003)

yep, it came and went. too many g4 owners had problems with it. they took it away in less than a day. keep your eyes open, i'm sure it will be back soon. i'm guessing tomorrow or friday. but that's just a guess.


----------



## twister (Sep 24, 2003)

makes me worried since i installed it on two computers.  oh well. all works well so far!! 

Now do you suppose there will be a patch for us upgraded people?


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Probably.  They'll probably have 2 patches, one for those who downloaded 10.2.8 already and one for those who didn't.


----------



## jeffrito (Sep 25, 2003)

The first thing that went through my mind when noticing the 10.2.8 banner was gone was...

A) MACOSX folks will have already noticed this, and
B) Maybe Panther is about to be released.

I wasn't even thinking about the problems that have been reported.

As for my system, the iBook 500 MHz has 10.2.8 and is running with no problem.  I noticed, though, that my display had reverted to thousands instead of millions of colors.


----------



## a-bort (Sep 25, 2003)

Although i saw in this thread there where a lot of problems with installing 10.2.8 (when it was still online) Apple admitted one.. Ehm.. a little one..
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107669

About 10.2.7, Apple won't put a downloadable version of 10.2.7 just because it's only working on a G5.
The G5 owners won't get 10.2.8 (it only installs on G4).


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 26, 2003)

Well if they make a patch, i doubt if i will use it, my system is still up an running fine. So it's a perfect update. Doesn't Software update keep the installers for use later? I want to keep a copy of that update just in case I need to reinstall.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 26, 2003)

No, it doesn't keep the installers around.  You would have had to download it to disk to have saved it.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 26, 2003)

Does anyone have the installer? I want to hang on to that.

We got a damn storm coming through, so there goes my uptime, I have to shut down and the system still performs well.


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Why do you want to hang on to an installer of a potentially buggy OS update?  Is it too much trouble to download the official official release? [/wondering]


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 28, 2003)

Because the updater actually worked great for some of us.  Ya never know if the next one will, as well.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 28, 2003)

exactly


----------

